# Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA



## Stachelritter86 (7. August 2007)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich hab mir vor einem Monat eine Shimano Technium 4000FA geholt. So bin ich mit der Rolle sehr zufrieden, bis auf einen kleinen Fehler. Beim Auswerfen klappt ab und zu der Schnurfangbügel einfach um. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Und das kostet mich halt jetzt schon etliche Kunstköder, die sich auf nimmer wiedersehen in die Fluten verabschieden. 

Was kann man da machen? 

grüße 

Markus


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Umtauschen.... das darf bei der Rolle nicht passieren.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hi #h

das liegt daran das bei der Rolle der "frigin grip" (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das eine Art Unterlegscheibe) |kopfkrat eingespart wurde, verhindert die/Drehung der Spule bzw. das umschlagen des Bügels. Kann man sich aber nachrüsten lassen, sollte damals bei HAV 5-10€ für die Kaffekasse kosten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Moin GL!

Sorry aber das müssen dann echt alte Modelle sein, ich habe zwei 
4000er(Bj 2006) und eine 5000er(2005) und bei keiner musste etwas nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Doch passiert auch bei den neuen. Ist ein bekanntes Technium Problem, hat meine 1 Monat alte 5000er auch noch. Ist "normal" bei der Serie.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Mein Bruder hat 3 Stück davon (4000 FA) und eine MgS 4000 für die Küste. Er hat nie solche Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

so, ich war heute beim Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens. 
der kennt anscheinend das problem, hat einige schrauben an der aufhängung des schnurfangbügels fester angezogen. dann ist er raus aus dem laden und hat wild in der luft mit rute und rolle rumgehauen. der schnurfangbügel fiel nicht mehr zu. und er hat sich wirklich angestrengt. 
so, ich hoff mal, das problem ist auch im realeinsatz am wasser verschwunden. wenn nicht, trag ich im das teil wieder zurück.

viele grüße 

markus


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Wird wohl gehen jetzt!
Bei meiner jaulte das Schnurfangröllchen ist auch weg. (Ausgetauscht)


----------



## Der_Glücklose (8. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin GL!
> 
> Sorry aber das müssen dann echt alte Modelle sein, ich habe zwei
> 4000er(Bj 2006) und eine 5000er(2005) und bei keiner musste etwas nachgerüstet werden.



Nö :q soll sogar bei den aktuellen Modellen so sein. Sonst einfach mal bei HAV nachhaken


----------



## nixfang (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hat die Technium nicht die gleiche Mechanik wie die Stradic ?
#c
Da rastet der Bügel beim Umklappen mit einem spürbaren und hörbaren " Klick" ein.
Da ist nix mit Umklappen beim Wurf...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Meine Technium FA4000 ist von 2005 und da passiert das auch immer wieder. Erst gestern abend wieder als ich einen 30g Blinker mit voller Wucht auswerfen wollte. Ich fische mit einer 10kg Stroft und dementstprechend stark viel auch der Schlag aus bis die Schnur riß. Kann das eigentlich für die Rute gefährlich werden?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Das kann auch die Rute killen wenn der Winkel Schnur/Rute stimmt.
Die Stradic hat das Problem definitiv nicht. 
Habe 3 Stck. aus Baujahren 1997 bis 2005 und keine Sorgen damit.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hi #h

genau darum habe ich meine Technium verkauft ging mir irgendwie auf die Nerven andauernd meinen teuren Ködern nachzuschauen 

Wer die Rolle aber behalten möchte (sonst finde ich sie auch sehr gut) der fragt doch einfach mal bei einem Shimano Stützpunkt Händler ob der ihm das Teil nachrüsten kann und schon sind umschlagende Bügel Vergangenheit.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Bruder nochmal gefragt...
> 
> Bei der Technium FA klappt wirklich der Bügel manchmal um. In der Technium FA "fehlt" ein Gummiring oder sowas, jedoch sind die Halterungen für dieses Teil in der Rolle vorhanden. Wenn man also dieses kleine Teil "nachrüstet" hat man im Prinzip die MgS nur ohne Magnesiumgehäuse und der Bügel klappt auch nicht mehr um.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, irgendwie muss man ja unterschiedliche Rollen verschiedener Preisklassen aus den Markt bringen. Ein Teil weglassen und andere Farbe... schon passt das. Ein Teil nachrüsten und man hat ne Top-Rolle. Von Preis/Leistung dürfte die Technium mir Gummiring sehr gut sein - eigendlich wäre die genau wie die MgS nur ohne dieses Magnesiumgehäuse, was für Süßwasser nicht allzu wichtig ist. Für wenige Touren im Salzwasser dürfte das auch gehen, man muss halt die Rolle auf jeden Fall "abwaschen".


 
Es ist also normal das der Bügel umschlägt. Die Technium FA werden wohl irgendwann umgerüstet, da die aber zum Ansitz gebraucht werden ist es nicht so dringend.


----------



## Starcrunch (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Oha.
Wie kann denn das sein, das bei einer Rolle, für den Preis noch sowas passiert?
Das kann doch wohl nicht angehen!


----------



## Chrizzi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Wenn man das weiß, kauft man sich als Ersazteil zur MgS diesen Gummiring für ein paar € und hat eine super Rolle...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Na gut wenn Ihr das sagt 

Dann hab ich ja Glück mit meinem Trio :q


----------



## danny877 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich spinne mit meiner neuen Technium 4000 (ca. 2 Wochen alt von HAV-SHOP)  nun auch schon einige Stunden. Umgeklappt hat der Bügel aber bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Living Dead (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat 3 Stück davon (4000 FA) und eine MgS 4000 für die Küste. Er hat nie solche Probleme gehabt.



Höä er redet doch immer davon das die MGS son System hat bei dem der Bügel nicht umklappt und das die FAs schnell umklappen!


----------



## Chrizzi (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Höä er redet doch immer davon das die MGS son System hat bei dem der Bügel nicht umklappt und das die FAs schnell umklappen!


 
Ja hat er auch... hab ich ha irgendwann später korrigiert. Das System ist auch in den FA's drin, da fehlt nur dieser Gummiring den man dazwischen spannt (soweit ich das mitbekommen hab). Dann wäre die FA genau wie die Technium, außer dieses olle Gehäuse. Diesen Gummiring dürfte man ja ganz leicht beim Händler als Ersatzteil von eine Technium MgS bekommen.


----------



## Living Dead (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ja hat er auch... hab ich ha irgendwann später korrigiert. Das System ist auch in den FA's drin, da fehlt nur dieser Gummiring den man dazwischen spannt (soweit ich das mitbekommen hab). Dann wäre die FA genau wie die Technium, außer dieses olle Gehäuse. Diesen Gummiring dürfte man ja ganz leicht beim Händler als Ersatzteil von eine Technium MgS bekommen.




Höä? Einmal Technium MGS und einmal gibts die Technium FA.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Einmal Standard, einmal Magnesium Ausführung.
Was viel wichtiger ist, die MGS ist Made in Japan, die normale Malaysia.


----------



## McRip (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Wo sind denn die anderen Rollen alle so gebaut?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Die Günstigen Malaysia. Die besseren ab Stradic Japan!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Günstigen Malaysia. Die besseren ab Stradic Japan!


Und wie ich schon mehrfach las soll das auch vorbei sein: 
Stradic und TP fortan auch in Malaysia. Bei den Modellen 2005/2006/2007 steigt man aber nicht so ganz durch.
Wenn man genau hinschaut liest man auch den Unterschied TP (Hybrid) und Aspire (Alu) heraus. Die billgsten Kurbeln der neuen Stradic und TP lassen den Schluß auch zu, Billgstware wie Sienna und Slade.
D.h. dann: Die TP heißt nicht mehr TP, sondern Aspire. "Namensruhm abschöpfen" nennt man sowas. |rolleyes

Fang schon mal an auf ne Aspire zu sparen! :g


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Hab zum Glück keine Aspire gekauft, sonder ne Japan Domestic Twinpower (für meine Mefospinne) und die präsentiert sich als echter!!! Nachfolger  der TP F, die sie ja auch ersetzen soll. Wenn man sich mit dem Preis von ner Aspire abgefunden hat, kann man auch in Japan gleich ne Stella bestellen. 

Zum Glück hab ich jetzt erstmal keinen Bedarf mehr.
Das nächste worauf gespart wird ist die leichte Harrison, das macht mir wesentlich mehr Spass als die doofe Rollenfrage!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das nächste worauf gespart wird ist die leichte Harrison, das macht mir wesentlich mehr Spass als die doofe Rollenfrage!


Ganz klar, da muss man sich auch viel weniger mit rumärgern! #6 
höchstens das Warten ist dann nochmal eine schwere Probe


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Das mit dem Warten ist aber ein Problem, wollte schon fast woanders ordern als bei MAD.
Habs mir dann aber zum Glück nochmal überlegt.

Geld ist im Moment kein Problem, bin seit 6 Wochen Nichtraucher und schmeiss jeden Tag 4 Euro ins Schwein.


----------



## Starcrunch (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Gefällt mir ja garnicht was ich hier so lesen muß.
Sollte meine hohe Meinung von Shimano getrübt werden?
Also wenn man mal >400€ für ne Rolle ausgibt, sollte man doch 1a Quali erwarten können.
oder hab ich da einfach falsche Ansprüche?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Nö bei ner Aspire, Stella, Technium MGS, oder Japan TP machst Du definitiv nix falsch.
Nur ne Technium kostet eben auch nicht mehr als ne Exeller oder ARC oder was weiss ich noch alles in der Klasse ist. Und ist dann eben auch nicht unbedingt besser.

Die Technium MGS ist aber immer noch ein Geheimtip vom P/L Verhältnis!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Geld ist im Moment kein Problem, bin seit 6 Wochen Nichtraucher und schmeiss jeden Tag 4 Euro ins Schwein.


Das ist ja voll Klasse, will ich auch! :m Natürlich ins Angelschwein ...

Noch was, zu Rollen: habe gerade 2 neue Daiwa 3500er "vorgekriegt", das sind derbe 400g+ Rollenklopper :g,
Exceler und Laguna, meio mei! Dös ka ma gar net sagn, |bigeyes 

Jedenfalls braucht man die mit einer Arc nicht zu vergleichen #d, das ist schon unfair. Hinter Daiwa mach ich persönlich mal nen Haken. Hardbody-Z ? Pffft, das ist nur das halbe Gehäuse mit dem Fuß.
Schade, wollte was größeres als eine 4000er Arc/Applause und ohne Wormshaft, aber nur bei 400g. Was nun? 

Dazu mal ne Frage, paßt ja soweit: Wieviel kg Schnurtragkraft bekomme ich im Moment maximal auf eine 4000er Spule (paßt bei Arc wie Technium 4000 ja ). 
Also min 150m bis besser 200m welcher Schnur auf der Spule brächten die meiste Tragkraft rüber, bzw. welche ist die dünnste aufgespulte mit der höchsten Tragkraft?

Hätte da einmal die erprobte Powerline 017, da gehen 150m (evtl. 10-15 mehr) drauf, und die ist mit 15kg angegeben, und hält auch ordentlich was, >10kg. Hätte nur gerne mehr. 
Paßt eine Spiderwire mit 18 oder 20kg da noch genügend drauf? Wer hat die schon auf ner 4000er Rolle probiert?

Und jetzt erzähl mir keiner, ich bräuchte die Tragkraft nicht. Alleine der KuKö-NICHT-Verlust ist dramatisch mit der 15kg-Schnur angestiegen! #6 :q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Also solche "Trümmer" Schnüre hab ich noch nicht gefischt.
Ich kenne nur Fireline, Whiplash und Tufline. 
Meinst das macht Sinn. 
Ich hab schon mit der 0,10 er Whiplash oder 0,20 er Tufline (halten beide so 10 KG) Wobbler wieder losgezogen mit nem halben Baumstammdran. Wenn Du den Köder wieder los kriegst ist vom Köder auch nicht mehr viel gerade. Spinner hab ich schon ein paar Mal einfach die Achse durchgerissen. Warten Veltic und Vibrax also kein Ramsch.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meinst das macht Sinn.


Im Regelfall schon. Solange das Werfen nicht drunter leidet, also einigermaßen schwere Köder, hat man ja auch keinen Nachteil, eher das Gegenteil: angenehmer am Finger. :m
Das Köderbergen ist das eine, das andere ist der Powerdrill wenn es mal drauf an kommt. 
Wenn man nur so eine Montage dran hat, die 5-6 kg aufbieten kann, ist das manchmal ein sehr kurzes "Ruck und Weck" 
Das mit den Ködern und Beschädigen läßt sich zumindest bei Wobblern und Blinkern leicht ändern: Sprengring abreissen ist angesagt. :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Da bin wohl auch einer der wenigen bei dem der Schnurfangbügel seiner Technium 4000FA NICHT von selber umklappt.
Ich habe sie Rolle nun schon seit 2005 und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Das oben beschriebene "Problem" ist bei mir noch nie aufgetreten.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nö bei ner Aspire, Stella, Technium MGS, oder Japan TP machst Du definitiv nix falsch.
> Nur ne Technium kostet eben auch nicht mehr als ne Exeller oder ARC oder was weiss ich noch alles in der Klasse ist. Und ist dann eben auch nicht unbedingt besser.
> 
> Die Technium MGS ist aber immer noch ein Geheimtip vom P/L Verhältnis!
> ...



Sorry, aber die Technium FA 4000 hat auch mal weit über 100 Euro gekostet. Ich denke da kann man getrost eine 100% funktionierende Rolle erwarten, unabhängig dessen was Shimano sonst noch für einen Produktrange hat. 
Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls keine 200 oder mehr Euro bei einem Hersteller investieren, bei dem eine "hochwertige" Mittelklasserolle Mängel aufweißt, welche ich allerhöchtens bei einer Jahrmarktrolle vermuten würde.

Bei der Gelgenheit wollte ich mal nachfragen ob das so gehört, daß die Walzenlagerabdeckung nur mit 2 Schrauben festgemacht ist? Es sind 3 Bohrungen vorhanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls keine 200 oder mehr Euro bei einem Hersteller investieren, bei dem eine "hochwertige" Mittelklasserolle Mängel aufweißt, welche ich allerhöchtens bei einer Jahrmarktrolle vermuten würde.


Jupp, so ist das eigentlich richtig #6 Wundertüten als Angelrollen bringen es einfach nicht  .
Kannst Du aber bei Daiwa und Shimano jetzt so vorfinden, schön verpackter Glamour-Schrott bis zu 300 EUR Klasse. :g 
Selbst Twinpower bröckelt gerade , FA und FB was Haltbarkeit betrifft, und die logische Konsequenz hat Pikepauly ja schon aufgezeigt: Japan JDM Kauf, hatten wir auch schon einen ganzen Thread zu.


----------



## McRip (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Japan JDM Kauf



Wofür steht "JDM"? ;+


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Japan Domestic Market.


----------



## McRip (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Habe mir wie hier geschrieben eine Shimano Aspire 3000 SRA gekauft. Ist das jetzt noch eine gute Rolle oder wurde/wird die auch schlechter? Hatte keine Zeit mehr für Japan. Donnerstag geht es Richtung Schweden 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1716958#post1716958


----------



## McRip (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Japan Domestic Market.



achso, danke #6


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Perückenkünstler
Was man für 100 Euro erwarten kann ist die eine Sache, was man für 100 Euro bekommen kann aber eine ganz andere.
Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich für 100 Ocken ne richtig gute Rolle krieg, geht aber eben nicht. Kann man sich drüber aufregen das sowas bei 250 Euro losgeht, oder damit abfinden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@MC Rip
Steht im Rollenfuss "Made in Japan" Guck mal nach, hab neulich beim Dealer die Frontbremsversion begrabbelt, die ist OK und Japan Made. Eine Kampfbremse Aspire hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.

Viel Spass in Schweden!


----------



## McRip (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Steht im Rollenfuss "Made in Japan" Guck mal nach, hab neulich beim Dealer die Frontbremsversion begrabbelt, die ist OK und Japan Made. Eine Kampfbremse Aspire hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


Werde ich die Woche mal tun, ist leider noch nicht da |uhoh:




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Viel Spass in Schweden!


Danke :g


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler
> Was man für 100 Euro erwarten kann ist die eine Sache, was man für 100 Euro bekommen kann aber eine ganz andere.
> Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich für 100 Ocken ne richtig gute Rolle krieg, geht aber eben nicht. Kann man sich drüber aufregen das sowas bei 250 Euro losgeht, oder damit abfinden.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, daß man sich damit abfinden muß. Es gibt abseits von den in den einschlägigen Foren dauerpromoteten Marken wie z.B eben "Shimpanso" oder "Taifa" durchaus einiges an guten Rollen weit unter 100 Euro! Du hättest dann Recht, wenn Du Deine Aussage auf Shimano beschränken würdest. Ich hoffe aber nicht, daß sich hier jemand erzählen lässt, er müsse ca 250 Euro aufwärts für eine Angelrolle investieren um sicherzugehen das Ihm der Schnurfangbügel beim auswerfen nicht zuklappt.
Wenn Shimano aus welchen Grund auch immer, ich unterstelle jetzt mal Geldgeilheit, die Produktqualität herunterfährt, ist meine Reaktion darauf sicher nicht, weiterhin bei dieser Firma in einem noch höheren Pressegment einzukaufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Perückenkünstler
Da hast Du absolut Recht! Geld mögen die gerne leiden, und irgendwann überdreht sich sone Preiss/Imagespirale auch mal. Ist aber bei Shimano noch nicht in Sicht, der Absatz läuft wie verrückt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Mich würde interessieren, ob die u.U fehlende Schraube an der Walznlagerabdeckung bei meiner Shimano Technium 4000FA kontruktiv beabsichtigt ist, oder ob sie schlicht vergessen oder gar eingespart wurde? Wie gesagt es sind 3 lange Schrauben für die Walzenlagerbefestigung, welche alle da sind und 3 Bohrungen für ebendiese Abdeckung vorhanden von der jedoch nur 2 kurze Schrauben eingebaut sind?|kopfkrat
Vielleicht hat ja jemand seine Technium schon einmal zerlegt gehabt und kann sich noch erinern? Aus der Explosionszeichnung geht es nicht klar hervor.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hi!
Auf den Explosoinszeichnungen im Netz sind 3 Schrauben zu sehen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Bei der Aufnahme oder bei der Abdeckung? Hättest Du vielleicht feundlicherweise den Link zu dieser Seite? Das wäre sehr nett!#6

Gruß,

Perücke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Schau mal hier:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...<>ast_id=1408474395181626&bmUID=1186915498675

Jetzt noch schwieriger zu finden, wollen die Leuts unbedingt ins Servicecenter lotsen. |rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (12. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand seine Technium schon einmal zerlegt gehabt und kann sich noch erinern? Aus der Explosionszeichnung geht es nicht klar hervor.


 
Ich hab keine... aber mein Bruder hat seine 4000 MgS und 4000 FA schon komplett aufgehabt. Aber da weiß ich jetzt nicht wie das mit den Schrauben war. Aber daher weiß er das mit dem Gummiring und vorhandener Halterung bei der FA.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ahja, da kann man 3 Schrauben vermuten. Vielen Dank für den Link!
Also wurde sie wohl vergessen. Kann man die bestellen? Eine Teilenummer hat die nicht. Oder kann ich da eine  anderereindrehen, eine die paßt natürlich?


----------



## McRip (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



McRip schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die anderen Rollen alle so gebaut?





Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Günstigen Malaysia. Die besseren ab Stradic Japan!





AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon mehrfach las soll das auch vorbei sein:
> Stradic und TP fortan auch in Malaysia. Bei den Modellen 2005/2006/2007 steigt man aber nicht so ganz durch.



Eben mal mitm Shimano Vertragshändler telefoniert... Alle Modelle werden mittlerweile auch bzw. nur in Malaysia hergestellt. Shimano Werke in Korea und China soll es  wohl auch noch geben. Stella, Aspire, Twin Power usw. werden auch in Malaysia hergestellt, so die Aussage. Selbst in Japan werden Malaysia Rollen verkauft, wobei Japaner sicher vorrangig die eigene Produktion bekommen... Ist also Chargenabhängig was für eine Rolle man hier drüben bekommt. Es soll aber kein Qualitätsunterschied mehr sein, da Shimano eigene Werke betreibt und die Qualitätsprüfung in Japan sitzt. Soweit die Theorie. Die Zeit wird die Praxis zeigen... #h

Eine Aspire hat er freundlicherweise nebenbei mal angesehen, die war "Made in Malaysia". |bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Erschreckend!
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Perückenkünstler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Naja, umkplappende Schnurfangbügel und fehlende Schrauben sind definitiv Qualitätsmängel. Ich weiß nicht, wie man da noch behaupten kann, die qualität würde nicht leiden?|kopfkrat
Ich kenne das auch aus anderen Bereichen. Fender USA hatte angefangen die Verstärkerproduktion bei einigen beliebten Modellen nach Mexiko zu verlegen. Es ging eine Weile, bis die Leute merkten, daß sie nur noch den Namen für teures Geld kauften und nicht mehr die Qualität von einst...


----------



## McRip (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich vermute auch mal sinkende Qualität, aber damit schießt sich Shimano nur selber ab. Ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass wenigstens ein Hersteller gerafft hat, dass zuviel sparen langfristig teurer kommt als Qualität zu produzieren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Sparen tun sie irgendwie alle, ob Shimano, Daiwa oder auch Ryobi, Spro usw.

Es ist aus der Sicht des Kunden, der für sein gutes Geld eine einwandfreie Ware erwartet, einfach eine Schweinerei. ;+ :g


----------



## Pikepauly (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden!
Und wer könnte das Besser als der "Rollendoktor"
Es kann sich eigentlich jeder nur glücklich schätzen, der noch alte Schätzchen ala Mitchell, DAM, Abu, Sigma usw. in gutem Zustand zuhause hat. Das beruhigt zumindest.

Gruss

Pauly.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ha, da isser ja! 

Haste ja eine Variante schön zusammengefaßt. 
Für den engagierten Spinfischer nützt das leider wenig, die alten Rollen lassen sich wunderbar für alle inaktiven Angelarten weiterverwenden, bei sowas wie Spinnangeln und Sbiro-Angeln sind die einfach technisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe.

Hatte gerade nach den Angeboten JDM-Import TP von tackleimport geschaut.
Hast Du deine neue selber in JP gekauft oder über Dealer in DE?
Die wichtige Frage: Sind Rotor und beide Gehäuseteile aus Alu, oder ist einiges aus Kunststoff? Wäre ja mal interessant wie weit der Einspartripp schon gediehen ist. Aus Testberichten im Web habe ich jedenfalls herauslesen können, daß die TP FA und TP FB auch aus Kunststoffhauptteilen bestehen, wahrscheinlich wie auch bei Daiwa Rotor und die Gehäusehälfte ohne Fuß aus Kunststoff. Die TP XTRA und RB bestehen nur aus Kunststoffhauptteilen. Das ist bezüglich der Spielfreiheit und der max. Belastbarkeit aber Mist. 
Ist dein TP-JP-Modell anders bzw. kannst Du Metall an beiden Seiten und dem Rotor feststellen?

Es gäbe nämlich insgesamt mehrere Varianten:

1. Man kauft sich was möglichst günstiges, was gerade so die Aufgabe erfüllt, und bei viel Gebrauch jedes Jahr neu. Viele Wenig-Investier-Angler verfahren sowieso so, und Wenig-Angler sind damit ja auch recht gut bedient, ist egal ob eine 10 oder 500EUR Rolle im Keller rumsteht. 
Im 40 EUR Bereich bekommt man mit Exage und Ecusima auch schon was wirklich brauchbar gutes, was man jedes Jahr erneuern könnte.

2. Man kauft sich was möglichst edles aus dem oberen teuren Range. Sofern das dann die Wünsche erfüllt ist dies wenigstens eine ärgerfreie Lösung, wenn sie auch den Geldbeutel einmal kräftig strapaziert. Auf lange Nutzungszeit gerechnet sieht das aber gar nicht schlecht aus. Man muß dazu aber sich nach Japan orientieren, um was wirklich gutes 1.Wahl zu bekommen, hier im DE-Markt wird ja oft an JP-Modellen sozusagen der Ausschuß verkauft, da sind kaum Kugellager sondern Kunststoffbuchsen drin und die Toleranzen viel zu hoch.

3. Man baut möglichst selber, kauft sich also was sehr günstiges im 50-80 EUR Range und baut selber drauf. Edle Kugellager nachrüsten, nachfinieren, ein bischen umbauen, auch lackieren , richtig zum Laufen "Galoppieren" bringen, Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. 
Bevorzugt kann man sich im Moment aus dem Arc-Stall von Ryobi, Spro und anderen bedienen, Balzer zieht kräftig nach mit seinen vielen neuen Metall-Rollen, die hoffentlich gut sind und das Angebot vergrößern täten.
Mir als Selbstbauliebhaber eigentlich immer die liebste Lösung. :g

4. s.o., man bleibt möglichst bei seinen alten sicher funktionierenden Rollen.


----------



## Living Dead (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich hab mal zu den alten Rollen ne Frage auch wenns OT ist..

Von Opa hab ich ne Cardinal 44 bekommen! Laufen tut sie für das Alter ganz anständig und die Bremse is auch halbwegs (!!!) brauchbar.
Kann man mit der Richtung gufieren noch was anfangen? Oder lieber ebay und weg damit? Was bringt son Ding noch?

Lg,LD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kann man mit der Richtung gufieren noch was anfangen? Oder lieber ebay und weg damit? Was bringt son Ding noch?


Ne, das haut alles nicht richtig hin: Geflecht nicht vorgesehen, Rücklaufsperrenspiel und die Bügelkonstruktion, das geht alles nicht mehr ohne Generv.
Je nach optischen Zustand kannste 20-40 EUR erzielen, abgegnabbelt bringt höchstens so 10.


----------



## Living Dead (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Na toll...

Vllt is se ja noch zum Schleppen oder so zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Vllt is se ja noch zum Schleppen oder so zu gebrauchen!


Ja, aber sehr gut sogar! Für Ansitzangeln und Schleppangeln kannste die wunderbar einsetzen, die Rolle liegt ja >99% herum, und da mal die Schnur sorgfältig nach dem Auswurf zu kontrollieren oder zurechtzulegen ist kein Problem, gerade beim Schleppen schaut man sowieso lieber zweimal!
Ich nehme zum Schleppen auch nur alte robuste Rollen, einmal weil ich die habe, zweitens weil die es gut können und auch ein Boot gegen den Wind ziehen können, und kaputt geht nichts.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ha, da isser ja!
> 
> Haste ja eine Variante schön zusammengefaßt.
> Für den engagierten Spinfischer nützt das leider wenig, die alten Rollen lassen sich wunderbar für alle inaktiven Angelarten weiterverwenden, bei sowas wie Spinnangeln und Sbiro-Angeln sind die einfach technisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe.
> ...



Hi,
also da finde ich die Option mit dem selber bauen, bzw. dem optimieren noch die Beste.#6
Mal ehrlich, schaut man in eine Rolle hinein, fragt man sich, was da eigentlich überhaupt mehr als 10 Euro wert sein soll?|kopfkrat
Ja, und Plastik findet man im Gehäuseinneren der Shimano Technium FA 4000 genug. Die Kurbel der Technium (deutsches Modell) ist 1x mit einem billigen offenen Kugellager und 1x mit einer noch billigeren Kunstoffmuffe gelagert. Wenn man so wie ich, die Kurbel anderstherum hineinsteckt, liegt die Hauptbelastung auf der Kunstoffmuffe welche bei Belastung schnell zu mahlen beginnt und ausleiert. Tauscht man die Seiten, also Muffe und Kugellager, hat man das offene Lager auf der offenen Seite des Gehäuses und kann von außen die Kugeln sehen. Schafft nicht gerade Vertrauen. Ein Getrieberädchen ist aus Plastik....für so einen Murks, inklusive zuklappenden Schnurfangbügel und fehlender Schraube an der Walzenlagerabdeckung habe ich bei dem Händler meines Vertauens im Oktober 2005 stolze 124,90,-€ hingeblättert. Wie gesagt, schaut mal in eine Rolle hinein. Wenn man für diese Schwei**kohle  keine perfekte Rolle bekommt, dann sollen sie Ihren Kram doch behalten. Können noch nicht mal Rollen bauen und wollen uns die Milch wegtrinken.|evil:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Perückenkünstler
Gut beschrieben, so sieht das innen aus, erstmal natürlich gut versteckt, aber man kann ja schnell mal nachschauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

So, habe gerade auch noch mal ein bischen gegoogelt, die Amis sind ja auch sehr gut am nachschauen, und da ist es klar zu lesen: 
Wo Daiwa bis zu seiner oberen Mittelklasse bei 300 EUR (Katalogpreis) hauptsächlich Kunststoffhauptteile einsetzt, tut Shimano das bis zur TP/Sustain auch. 
Immer dasselbe "Strickmuster": 
Rotor Kunststoff, 1 Teil Gehäuse aus Metall (auch MGS, immer der mit Fuß), die andere Lagerhälfte wieder Kunststoff. Also viel Kunststoff.  |rolleyes 

>>The Sustain makes use of both aluminum and graphite in the frame
>>The rotor on the Sustain is graphite, though you would never know it with the quality finish

Nachzulesen und zu sehen hier z.B.
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd13.jpg
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd14.jpg
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd15.jpg
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd16.jpg
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd17.jpg
http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picsustainfd18.jpg

Wird mancher fragen, was ich gegen Kunststoff bei Spinnrollen habe: :g
1. Ein Rotor aus Kunststoff geht bei einer kleinen Rolle bei 4-5 Schnurzug kg gegen die Spule, bei einer großen bei 6-7kg. Das sieht dann etwa wie eine Felgenbremse aus. Genau dann, wenn man die Rollenleistung bei einem Huge-Fish wirklich mal braucht. |rolleyes ;+ :c
2. Die halbe Lagerung in Kunststoff sorgt für ein weiches nachgiebiges Laufgefühl bei Krafteinsatz. Und bei starken Temperaturanderungen wird die Großradlagerung verzogen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler
> Gut beschrieben, so sieht das innen aus, erstmal natürlich gut versteckt, aber man kann ja schnell mal nachschauen.



Ähm, Danke 

bin schon enttäuscht und wütend, das mußte nun einmal sein.
Im "großen Buch vom Spinnfischen" steht geschrieben, daß Alfred Holden Illingworth bereits 1905 die erste Stationärrolle  patentieren ließ...die war komplett aus Metall, Messing und Holz gebaut...ähm so wirklich viel weiter scheinen die heute wohl noch nicht gekommen zu sein..|bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Die Hauptgehäuseteile sind aus dem Shim Hybrid Material.
Unter dem Gehäuse befindet sich eine Kappe aus Metall die das anscheinend verstärken soll.
Die Spule, Kurbel, und Schnurfangbügel sind Metall.
Bei dem Gewicht von 250 Gramm für ne 3000 er Grösse hätte ich mir auch kein Ganz Alu Gehäuse vorstellen können. Was wiegt ne Red Arc 10300? 320 Gramm oder? Da kann die TP eigentlich gar nicht aus Ganzmetall sein. Ich denke aber, dass die HG und PG Typen robustere Gehäuse haben, wg. spezielle Salzwasserrolllen.
Hab eben mal Schnur auf meine "Neue" aufgespult. Bei dem Herbstwetter hier, gehts bald wieder an die Küste.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Thx für die Analyse. Das mit der Metallkappe (wahrscheinlich für die Getriebelagerung) hört sich gut an. 
Die Arc in Gr.3/3000 und 4 liegen bei 310g, je nach Modell und Kurbel.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Das kann ja auch gar nicht anders sein. Vom Gehäuse ist die Arc sicher stabiler.
Sehr ernüchternd finde ich die Balzer von Norbert. Ärgerliches Geld!


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Muss das mal wieder rauskramen.
Ich hab mir für meine Technium nun diesen Gummiring besorgt der das Umklappen verhindert. Ich möchte die wieder verstärkt fischen, da mir das mistige Schnurlaufröllchen bei der Balzer extrem auf die Nerven geht.
Nun die tolle Frage:
wohin mit dem Ring? *g
Sorry ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan von Mechanik


----------



## Interesierter (10. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich habe auch eine Technium FA Rolle im Einsatz seit mehreren Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit, nutze sie auch zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Na schön für Dich. Andere haben Probleme damit. Wen bringt es weiter von dir zu erfahren, daß Deine Rolle in Ordnung ist?

Ich habe bei meinem Händler nach diesem Gummiring gefragt. Der konnte mir überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen. Ich bat Ihn das Problem mit dem Außendienstler von Shimano zu besprechen. Der sollte ja schon davon gehört haben. Allerdings hatte der Händler letzte Woche zu, Urlaub.
Sobald ich etwas weiß, gebe ich es weiter.


----------



## Interesierter (10. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Na schön für Dich. Andere haben Probleme damit. Wen bringt es weiter von dir zu erfahren, daß Deine Rolle in Ordnung ist?
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem Händler nach diesem Gummiring gefragt. Der konnte mir überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen. Ich bat Ihn das Problem mit dem Außendienstler von Shimano zu besprechen. Der sollte ja schon davon gehört haben. Allerdings hatte der Händler letzte Woche zu, Urlaub.
> Sobald ich etwas weiß, gebe ich es weiter.



Toller Umgangston.....


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Muss das mal wieder rauskramen.
> Ich hab mir für meine Technium nun diesen Gummiring besorgt der das Umklappen verhindert. Ich möchte die wieder verstärkt fischen, da mir das mistige Schnurlaufröllchen bei der Balzer extrem auf die Nerven geht.
> Nun die tolle Frage:
> wohin mit dem Ring? *g
> Sorry ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan von Mechanik



Weiss keiner was? AngelDet?
Sonst muss ich einfach mal aufmachen und überlegen wo es hinpassen *könnte*.
Ob das gutgeht?


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich kanns dir leider auch nicht sagen. Mein Bruder meinte nur, das die FA genauso wie die MgS aufgebaut ist, nur das da so ein Gummiring fehlen soll. Aber die Haltevorrichtung ist bei der FA vorhanden. Seiner Aussage nach, soll die FA nach einbau, genauso wie die MgS sein, nur halt ohne Mg Gehäuse.

Vergleich doch mal die beiden Explosionszeichnungen, vielleicht kannst du da was finden.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ok das hilft schon weiter, danke!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Mach am besten ein paar Bilder, damit andere auch wissen wo das hinsoll


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hallo Norbert!
Schau mal hier auf die Zeichnungen (welche Type ist es denn?):
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/TEC2500FA_v1_m56577569830498835.pdf
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/TEC4000FA_v1_m56577569830498837.pdf

Ich schaue mal auf die Zeichnung der 4000 FA.
Du willst den 8147 Friction Ring anbauen.
Bei Gelegenheit könnte man auch gleich das Plastiklager 2293 gegen ein weiteres 8740 tauschen , dazu muß man noch etwas mehr schrauben.

Ablaufprinzip: Zerlegen von vorne, Spule runter, Scheibchen von der Achse, die Konterschraube 787 lösen, 71 runter (müßte normales R-Gewinde sein, aber vorsichtig), Rotor runter, dann ist man am offenen Flansch.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Jo die 8147 dürfte es sein, das ist das einzige was so aussieht wie das Teil das ich bekommen hab.
Sieht sehr einfach aus, dürfte sogar ich problemlos schaffen. Merci.


----------



## danny877 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Norbert

Der Gummiring den Du gekaufst hast ist der friction guide welcher in der TwinPower verbaut wird. Dieser passt auch in die Technium. D.h. wenn Du Dir die Explosionszeichnung der Twinpower anschaust, solltest Du sehen wo und wie er eingebaut wird. Wichtig ist ihn richtig einzubauen, wird er falsch eingebaut wird sie sich wie eine Kaffemühle anhören, so die Aussage eines Shimano Techniker damals.

Wenn Du ihn nicht selbst einbauen möchtest kann ich Dir nen Kontak besorgen wo Du die Rolle hinschicken kannst und Dir für 15-20 EUR der Ring eingebaut wird.

Generell lässt sich für einen Aufpreis von ca. 20 EUR die Technium technisch auf eine Stradic/TP pimpen. Die "persönliche" Empfehlung eines der Techniker lautet aber Aspire. (nicht Stradic nicht TP - und Stella muss nicht umbedingt sein)

Das Problem mit dem schnarren des Schnurlaufröllchen liegt daran dass bei der Technium Keramik Kugeln verbaut worden sind, die mit dem billig-Shimano Öl nicht zurecht kommen. Das schnarren lässt sich angeblich abstellen durch Tausch des Öl mit Balustrol (Waffenöl).


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Balistol 
Hab ich.

Für 20 Euro...hehe. Der ist gut.
Das Teil kostet 2 Euro...der Uli Beyer hättes es für 5 Euro eingebaut.
Hab aber keine Lust die Rolle zu versenden, also das schaff ich selber.
So wie das aussieht kann man das kaum falsch einbaun. Mach ich heute oder morgen abend mal 
Das mit der Aspire ist interessant, ich spekulier ja grad auf ne Stella oder Twinpower. Die Aspire kam mir irgendwie gar nicht in den Sinn. Guter Tipp.


----------



## wallek (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Aber pass auf das keine Waschmaschine draus wird!


----------



## danny877 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das mit der Aspire ist interessant, ich spekulier ja grad auf ne Stella oder Twinpower. Die Aspire kam mir irgendwie gar nicht in den Sinn. Guter Tipp.


 
Wenn es Dich interessiert und Du mal technisch eine persönliche Meinung und die unterschiede im Innenleben der einzelnen Rollen hören und erklärt haben willst dann rufe mal Hr. Jakob unter: 040 679 4332 an . Er wird Dir definitiv nichts verkaufen sondern fachlich kompetent die Unterschiede erklären!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Balistol


 
:m Ballistol


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Na dann haben wirs ja jetzt wies heisst hehe.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hauptsache das ist geklärt


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ihr habt Recht. Warum häng ich mir dauernd Schrottrollen an die Blechi? Das hat sie nicht verdient.
Könnt ihr mir bitte kurz weiterhelfen was ich nehmen soll?
Stella oder Aspire oder ganz was anderes?
Ich tendiere momentan zur Aspire, wenn die Stella aber besser ist nehme ich die. Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben? Ich will eine Rolle die keine Mucken macht. Egal was sie kostet. Kann jemand einen Rat geben (danke Daniel, deiner ist angekommen drum denk ich ja an die Aspire 
auch).

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, danke!


----------



## Starcrunch (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Also wenn du schon die ~300€ für die Aspire in Betracht ziehst, kannste auch nochmal was drauflegen und ne Fireblood nehmen 
So, jetzt haste nochmal eine mehr über die du dir Gedanken machen kannst


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon die ~300€ für die Aspire in Betracht ziehst, kannste auch nochmal was drauflegen und ne Fireblood nehmen
> So, jetzt haste nochmal eine mehr über die du dir Gedanken machen kannst



Das ist mir zu riskant. Da gibts keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



danny877 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem schnarren des Schnurlaufröllchen liegt daran dass bei der Technium Keramik Kugeln verbaut worden sind, die mit dem billig-Shimano Öl nicht zurecht kommen. Das schnarren lässt sich angeblich abstellen durch Tausch des Öl mit Balustrol (Waffenöl).



Danke für den Tipp!#6 Ein Kollege hat mit seiner niegelnagelneuen Technium nämlich aktuell genau das gleiche Problem. -Zumindest immer dann, wenn köderführungsbedingt eine leichte Belastung auf dem Röllchen liegt...


----------



## danny877 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Nachdem was ich nun bisher lesen und erfragen konnte, wird der Nachfolger meiner Technium sehr sicher die Apsire 4000 FA werden. Leider findet man über die Boardsuche nur sehr wenig Erfahrungsinfos zur Rolle.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



danny877 schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich nun bisher lesen und erfragen konnte, wird der Nachfolger meiner Technium sehr sicher die Apsire 4000 FA werden. Leider findet man über die Boardsuche nur sehr wenig Erfahrungsinfos zur Rolle.



Da kannst du den Fuffi mehr für die Stella aber dann auch noch lockermachen.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Stella oder Aspire oder ganz was anderes? [...] Egal was sie kostet.


 

Da würde ich ganz klar zur Stella (FB oder besser die '07 Stella) tendieren, oder die Daiwa Exist/Morethan Branzino. Das sind die aktuellen Top-Rollen der beiden. Ich hab bis jetzt die Aspire in Japan noch nicht gesehen, aber ich hab auch nicht dadrauf geachtet.


----------



## Christian D (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Die "Apsire 4000 FA" wird noch besser, wenn man sie kurz vor dem Angeln gegen die Infinity Q eintauscht! Nein Spaß beiseite, bin sehr oft am Wasser und habe mit einigen Leuten gesprochen, die von der Aspire schnell wieder auf Daiwa umgewechselt sind, da sie arge Probleme mit der Laufruhe nach Salzwassereinsatz bekommen haben.Ich hartte die Aspire bisher nur im Laden in der Hand und da machte sie allerdings einen sehr seidenen Laufeindruck, was sich aber nach 2-3 Einsätzen in der Ostsee relativieren könnte. Aber im Süßwasser dürfte es mit der Rolle wohl kaum Probleme geben.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hat sich eh erledigt, ich hab die stella 4000 fb bestellt. Danke für die Ratschläge.
Ich hoff nun hab ich Ruhe mit Rollenproblemen.


----------



## danny877 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Da kannst du den Fuffi mehr für die Stella aber dann auch noch lockermachen.


 
Stella 5000 FA = 499,95 EUR
Stella 4000 FB = 449,95 EUR
Aspire 4000 FA = 309,95 EUR

Also für 350 EUR würde ich natuerlich auch gleich ne Stella nehmen.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Nagut  Wo ich gekuckt hab war die Aspire näher dran (teurer als in deiner Liste).


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ein Kumpel hat die Aspire 4000 FA auch für 300€ im Laden bekommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ach Norbert, bevor das ganze hier untergeht. Wenn du die Technium aufgerüstet hast, meld dich nochmal mit dem Ergebnis. Das wäre wohl ganz sinnvoll. Wenn das geht kann man aus der Technium für 2€ ja eine echt gute Rolle zaubern. Warum sowas vom Werk an nicht drin ist - das weiß nur die Firmenpolitik.


----------



## danny877 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum sowas vom Werk an nicht drin ist - das weiß nur die Firmenpolitik.


 
Warum die die Keramik Rollen im Schnurlaufröllchen verwenden versteht man auch nicht. Auch wenn die Rohstoffpreise an den Börsen gestiegen sind, soviel können die kleinen Metalkugeln doch auch nicht kosten. 
Das Schnarrgeräusch bedeutet ja nicht dass die kaputt sind oder gehen. Die Dinger übertragen angeblich aber Schwingungen aufs Gehäuse des Röllchen und lassen das fiese schnarren entstehen.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ach Norbert, bevor das ganze hier untergeht. Wenn du die Technium aufgerüstet hast, meld dich nochmal mit dem Ergebnis. Das wäre wohl ganz sinnvoll. Wenn das geht kann man aus der Technium für 2€ ja eine echt gute Rolle zaubern. Warum sowas vom Werk an nicht drin ist - das weiß nur die Firmenpolitik.



Ich bin gespannt ob das Ding nicht vielleicht eh drin ist, aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert.
Werde berichten!
Bin heute aber fischen und morgen sicher auch. Samstag komm ich dazu denk ich.


----------



## Starcrunch (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hat sich eh erledigt, ich hab die stella 4000 fb bestellt. Danke für die Ratschläge.
> Ich hoff nun hab ich Ruhe mit Rollenproblemen.


Verrückter #6


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Verrückter #6



man lebt nur einmal und angeln ist leben :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Für eine Spinnrolle ist das mit der Stella 4000 FB ja auch in Ordnung!

Und wenn es wirklich besser als eine (gepflegte) 10400 RedArc sein soll, muß er den Schritt einfach gehen! :m

Ob sie länger hält wird interessant, die "Donaupeitschen" oder "Hastingpeitschenbesitzer" und vor allem "Hechttrainer" setzen dem Material bekanntlich ganz schön zu. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Wenn ich mal wieder aus den Sphären der Stella auf den Anfang des Threads kommen darf. 
@Norbert Glückwunsch zur Neuen!!!
Ballistol löst das Problem mit dem Technium Schnurlaufröllchen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ballistol löst das Problem mit dem Technium Schnurlaufröllchen definitiv nicht.


Ich empfehle auch mal lieber hochwertiges Motoröl, das hält und schafft schnarrende Röllchen zu beruhigen. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Det
Ich mach da gar nix mehr dran.
Die wird durchgefischt und dann kommt ne richtige Rolle an die Harrison.
Passt auch nicht. Sone Rute mit soner Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Ich mach da gar nix mehr dran.


Gut.  Seh ich eben anders. das Auto hat einen Tankdeckel und einen Öldeckel unter eine Haube/Klappe, da muß öfter mal was rein (oder raus) und dann rennt die Maschine.
Bei der Rolle genauso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ist die wichtigste Maßnahme für ein langes Rollenleben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , irgendwie brauchen die halt auch ihren Treibstoff, ob selfmade oder von einer großen Rollenklinik.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Ich mach da gar nix mehr dran.
> Die wird durchgefischt und dann kommt ne richtige Rolle an die Harrison.
> Passt auch nicht. Sone Rute mit soner Rolle.


 

Bevor du sie sinnlos verheizen willst, kannst du die auch mir schenken :q ich würd ihr auch ein paar Dröppel Öl und Fett gönnen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Verheizen nicht, und nen Tropfen Öl gibts auch, aber ich bin auch keine Werkstatt.
Sondern Angler!


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Verheizen nicht, und nen Tropfen Öl gibts auch, aber ich bin auch keine Werkstatt.
> Sondern Angler!



Ganz genau. Was soll ich mit ner Rolle die nur funktioniert wenn ich sie vor dem Angeln zerlegen muss? Die krieg ich nie wieder zusammengebaut...da kann sie hinterher noch so gut sein, ich kanns und wills nicht. Da kauf ich lieber ne andere.


----------



## duck_68 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Was soll ich mit ner Rolle die nur funktioniert wenn ich sie vor dem Angeln zerlegen muss? Die krieg ich nie wieder zusammengebaut...da kann sie hinterher noch so gut sein, ich kanns und wills nicht. Da kauf ich lieber ne andere.



genau!! und dann gleich was "Gscheits"  näää


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Was soll ich mit ner Rolle die nur funktioniert wenn ich sie vor dem Angeln zerlegen muss? Die krieg ich nie wieder zusammengebaut...da kann sie hinterher noch so gut sein, ich kanns und wills nicht. Da kauf ich lieber ne andere.


Letztlich ist das genau die Preisfrage, und beschreibt das was passiert:

- Entweder eine möglichst gut fertige, die dann halt nur die nötigste Wartung bekommt und so im Laufe einiger Jahre so langsam verschleißt.

- Oder eine "schraubergerechte", die liebevoll in Stunden aufgepäppelt und gewartet wird. Halten dann auch locker zig Jahre (meine älteste hat 30), verschlingen aber eben Wartungszeit, und die ist objektiv gesehen auch Geld. 

Preislich gesehen gibt sich das wahrscheinlich nicht mal viel, wenn man die Wartungszeit usw. gegenrechnet, man könnte damit ja anders Geld verdienen etc. Zum Glück ist das nicht notwendigerweise Angelzeit, man kann damit Nicht-Angelzeiten und Sauwetter sinnvoll überbrücken.
Wenn es mir mit dem selbermachen nicht noch zusätzlich ein bischen Spaß machen würde, und vor allem nicht das Gefühl der selbergemachten und bis auf die letzte Schraube und Scheibe überprüften Zuverlässigkeit :l sowie der im Laufe der Jahre bewährten "Guten Alten" bringen würde, würde ich es auch nicht tun wollen.


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich habe die Technium 5000 FA nun einfach mal in Angriff genommen.
Es geht sehr einfach den Ring zu montieren.
Einfach den Bremsenkopf abnehmen, die Spule abziehen.
Dann das Zahnrad und die Unterlegscheiben (falls verwendet) abziehen.
Konterschraube rausdrehn, Mutter abnehmen (12er Schlüssel) und den Rotor abnehmen.
Liest sich schwerer als es ist, kann jeder (sogar ich und ich kann nix). Foto1.
Dann den Gummiring draufstülpen (wisst ihr ja wie sowas geht hehe).
Nun wusste ich nicht wohin damit. Ganz nach unten an die Kante dann dreht sie nicht mehr sauber, ganz oben holpert auch ein bissl. Mittig sitzt er gut und alles läuft rund (Foto2). Ich hoffe nur das stimmt so, jedenfalls tut die Rolle noch.
Ob das Problem behoben ist weiss ich allerdings nicht. Das sag ich euch am Sonntag abend


----------



## Chrizzi (14. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Komisch ist es aber, dass der Ring in der Explosionszeichnung da ist, aber in Wahrheit nicht vorhanden ist. Muss ich nicht verstehen, aber wenn man für 2€ dann eine Top-Rolle hat ist es doch ok - nur ein wenig ärgerlich, dass man da selbst bei muss. Aber dann dürfte die Rolle Qualitäten von einer hierigen TP haben. Der Lauf ist super von der Technium, schick ist die auch - Bremse ist gut....

Aber du hast recht, den Rotor abzunehmen ist echt keine Kunst


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ja die Rolle ist gut, keine Frage. Ich war mit der auch sehr zufrieden bis auf das Zuklappen. Bissl schwer ist sie, aber ok für was hat man nen dicken Arm.
Meiner Meinung nach die beste die man kriegen kann für das Geld.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ja Preis/Leistung ist echt super für die Rolle, bleib noch kurz onlien, ich hab grade die TP FB auseinander ich mach schnell Fotos von deren Bügelumklappschutz


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/6189/img04781cg6.jpg

Der kleine "Pinn" am Rotor (rot eingekreist) klappt nach unten, wenn man den Bügel öffnet. Der Pinn rastet an der Rolle in diese Kunststoffkerben ein. Der ganze Kunststoffring ist drehbar, aber "schwergängig", halt die Bremse. Das ist alles.

Wenn bei der Technium auch so ein Pinn vom Rotor aus, auf den Gummiring drückt, wird der Rotor gebremst und alles ist bestens


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Arggg. Ich seh schon...da muss ich nochmal ran 
Der Ring muss ganz unten rein. Allerdings ist da so ein Plastikteil drüber da muss ich kucken wie ich das rauskrieg.
Aber heute nimmer, das mach ich morgen.
Danke für das Foto du hast mir sehr sehr geholfen. Merci!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ein dumme Frage: Was soll man in die Wartungsöffnung geben? da kann man ja eigendlich nur Öl reinkippen, aber Sinn macht es ha nicht soviel. Ich peil die Öffnung nicht... 

Direkt vor der Öffnung sitzt das dicke Zahnrad von der Kurbel, man würde die Rückseite des Rades ölen, was absolut kein Sinn macht. Wenn man irgendwie dahinterkommt, würde man allerdings die Schnecke vom Wormshaft ölen, ich dachte immer, das auf der Schnecke/Zahnrad fett besser ist, Ach bei der TP FB ist die Schnecke vom WS aus Plastik.

Edit: Foto kommt gleich.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Keine Ahnung ich kipp einfach immer das Öl rein das mit der Rolle geliefert wird.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Der Rote Kreis ist die Wartungsöffnung...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hmmm ich werd dann auch mal nur ölen. Aber komischerweise kratzt da irgendwas, wenn ich den Pinn vom Rotor per Hand ganz langsam drehe. Das Walzenlager will ich aber nicht abmachen oder sonstig weiter zerlegen. Bis jetzt hab ich ja noch nichts "kaputt" gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

@Chrizzi schöne Bilder, besonders das erste Makro! 
Von Norbert sieht man aber auch gut was. 
Vorgesehen ist Ölen per Beipack. Leichter Laufen tuts aber mit Leichtlauffett.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ja die Kamera ist nicht so für "Bilder dicht dran" ausgelegt. Sag mal.. ist es normal dass es schwerer läuft, wenn man am "umkehrpunkt" vom WS ist? 

Ich dreh langsam von Hand am Pinn wo die Mutter den Rotor hält.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hab nun doch nochmal aufgemacht, der Gummiring sitzt jetzt an der gleichen Stelle wie bei dir. Bin gespannt obs hilft.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Probiers doch aus 

Bügel auf und testen, ob beim Rotor drehen eine Bremskraft entgegenwirkt.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Oh!!! Ja tuts! Wunderbar, merci 
Erst bremsts dann drehts gar nicht mehr weiter, Bügel bleibt offen


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Geil... dann haste jetzt ne sehr gute Rolle für unter die magischen 100€ Grenze. 


Jetzt muss ich nur mal sehen, dass ich die ka** TP mal hinbekomme.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Sag mal, kommt am WS kein Fett hin? 

Da scheint nur sehr wenig Öl zu sein. Ich weiß das jetzt nur von meiner Baitcaster und da soll Fett an den WS der Schnurführung.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich hoffe Det weiss die Antwort für dich, meinereiner hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

 

tjoa immerhin ist deine Technium nun einsatzbereit 

In der TP ist irgendwie kein Fett zu finden.. - su gut wie kein Fett - zwei Stellen aber da dreht sich nichts, das sieht nur nach "Versiegelung" aus.

Ich dachte immer an die Schnecke/Zahnrad soll Fett ran und an den Wormshaft soll auch Fett. 

Walzenlager: da steht drauf "NO GREASE" damit hat sich die Frage geklärt (kein Fett  ), aber da wollte ich eh nichts dran machen.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Du bist ganz schön mutig alles so zu zerlegen


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Öhm... mutiger wäre es sie so zu lassen.

Die läuft nach ~3 Stunden Ostsee schwer und/oder hakt. Komischerweise ist das @ home wieder weg. So konnte ich es im Laden auch nicht vorführen.

Jetzt hat die eben noch geklackert - das macht auch kein Sinn. So wie das aussieht, kann da nichts klackern oder haken oder ruckeln. Das macht alles einen guten Eindruck, bis auf's fehlende Fett.


Edit: Ich mach nochmal ein Bild ohne Zahnrad um mal zu fragen wo Fett und wo Öl hinsoll.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Tut mir leid dass ich keine Hilfe bin. Ich wünsch dir aber dass du deine Rolle vernünftig ans Laufen bekommst,


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Det ist das so richtig? 

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/9878/img04811at5.jpg

Die Kamera hat da doch etwas Fett mehr gefunden, anscheinend ist das vom WS "weggeschoben", also gehört da doch was hin. Auf dem Bild kann man das Fett gut sehen, jetzt wo ich mir mal mehr Licht gemacht hab, seh ich es auch so


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hmm ne auf die "Hilfachsen" sollte wohl auch Fett, also nur auf die Spulenachse Öl. So sieht zumindestens das Innenleben der Rolle danach aus. 

Ach ja, auf dem Bild erkennt man gut, dass die Schnecke vom WS auf Kunststoff ist. Ok da liegt auch nicht die größte Belastung drauf, wahrscheinlich ist es egal ob Metall oder Kunststoff, nur eine Frage des Gewichtes.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Dass kann ja eigendlich auch nicht sein oder? Ich hab das Bild mal im nachhinein gemacht... naja das meiste wird wohl eh die Mutter halten.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Die beiden Löcher sind meiner Meinung nach nur für die Konterschraube damit sich die Mutter nicht aufdrehen kann.
Je nachdem welche Stellung sie in "zu" hat nimmt man das eine oder das andere Loch für die Schraube.
Glaub nicht dass es für Öl einfüllen gedacht ist, weiss es aber nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die beiden Löcher sind meiner Meinung nach nur für die Konterschraube damit sich die Mutter nicht aufdrehen kann.
> Je nachdem welche Stellung sie in "zu" hat nimmt man das eine oder das andere Loch für die Schraube.


 

Das macht Sinn...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Oh!!! Ja tuts! Wunderbar, merci
> Erst bremsts dann drehts gar nicht mehr weiter, Bügel bleibt offen


 
Dass er nicht weiter dreht ist (glaub ich) normal. Das ist der Punkt, wo mit etwas Schwung der Bügel dann umklappt. Wenn der jedoch der Rotor gebremst wird, hat er nicht genug Schwung um den Bügel umzuklappen.

Immerhin ist somit das Technium-Problem gelöst. Das ist gut zu wissen, immerhin ist die Techium eine echt gute Rolle, was Preis/Leistung angeht, wenn dieses Mängelchen mit dem Bügel nicht wäre. Da man das für 2€ beheben kann - ist doch super. 

Das ist besser als wenn ich eine Arc komplett zerlegen muss und neu fetten/ölen. Da schieb ich lieber ein Gummiring in eine Rolle und hab 2-3 min "Arbeit".


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Wollen wirs hoffen dass es geholfen hat, ich nutze die Rolle (bald) nur noch zum Welsspinnen, da sind jedesmal wenn der Bügel beim Werfen umklappt 6-9 Euro Köder weg...das wäre ziemlich lästig!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Du sagst es, woll'n wir's hoffen, dass die Rolle nun "fit" für den Einsatz ist. Wäre auf jeden Fall super, da die Technium eine gute Alternative zu den teuren Rollen wäre, Ich denke mal da wird kaum ein Unterschied zur TwinPower sein, wenn der Bügel funktioniert. Da bau ich gerne ein Ersatzteil ein (was eigendlich drin sein sollte) und spar 100€.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Die Shimanos sind eigentlich alle recht gut, sogar die noch billigere Exage.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Das stimmt. Aber als reine Spinnrolle läuft die Technium ja doch schöner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Det ist das so richtig?
> 
> http://img528.*ih.us/img528/9878/img04811at5.jpg


Von der Theorie her eine gute Idee! 
Aber: Das wird sich unten im Stangen-WS-Bereich alles mischen und verschieben, und so ganz sparsam sollte man es auch nicht sein, dann muß man zu oft dran.
Ein Leichtlauffett, also Fett-Ölmischung, ein Fließfett oder eine Marken-Rollenfett, das sollte für den Bereich im Getriebegehäuse am besten und einfachsten hinhauen. Nur die Spulenachse wird bei mir extra geölt, daher kommt von vorne auch Öl mit auf der Achse durch.

Die Konterschraube hat zwei mögliche Löcher, wie Norbert das schon schreibt. Je nach Stellung der Messingmutter paßt das eine oder andere Schraubloch.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Als Rollenfett hab ich hier was von Jenzi - also immerhin für Rollen gedacht. Das Öl ist immernoch das gute von Märklin. 

Ich hab alles gefettet bis auf die Achse wo die Spule drauf sitzt, die hat nur Öl bekommen.
Natürlich hab ich vergessen die Achse zu ölen und hab die Rolle nur gefettet und wieder zu gemacht. Aber ich hab recht viel Öl von außen nach und nach in die Rolle gekurbelt. 

Also ist die Zeichnung nichtmehr aktuell. Nur einmal Öl (die Spulenachse) und der Rest hat Fett bekommen.


Was ich positiv fand, das Fett war klar (gelbliche Färbung aber wird wohl normal sein). Das Fett oben an der Spulenachse (da wo die Spule sitzt) war getrübt, das soll ja vom Salzwasser kommen. Also ist da kein Salzwasser in die Rolle gekommen.

Ich hoffe die Rolle tut es nun wieder, wenn nicht hab ich kein Plan was damit los ist.


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Update:
mein Umbau hat definitiv funktioniert, ich hab stundenlang 100g Köder geworfen (bis der Finger geblutet hat, wollt ihr sehn ) und kein einziges Zuklappen. Super.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Herrlich... sowas ist gut zu hören. Damit ist die Technium FA ja doch eine gute Rolle, leider kommt ja nun die Tec FB... die sieht nicht nur unschön aus, da weiß man auch nicht welche Makel die hat und wie man die beheben kann.


----------



## Fischerjung (26. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hi,

hab vor mir auch eine Technium zuzulegen.

Kann ich den Ring auch irgendwo online bestellen? Mein Dealer weiß damit nichts anzufangen?


----------



## NorbertF (26. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Ich hab meinen von Uli Beyer, allerdings hab ich auch die Rolle da gekauft.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*



Fischerjung schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab vor mir auch eine Technium zuzulegen.
> 
> Kann ich den Ring auch irgendwo online bestellen? Mein Dealer weiß damit nichts anzufangen?



Hat dein Dealer die Technium?

Dann guck dir den Zettel mit der Expolsionszeichnung an und zeig ihn den Ring. Je nach Größe könnte der 'ne andere Nummer haben. 
Der heißt auf jeden Fall "Friction Ring" und kommt auf das Gehäuse unter dem Rotor. Den müsstest du schnell finden in der Zeichnung.

Ansonsten blätter mal ein paar Seiten hier zurück (ab 7/8 oder so) da sind auch gleich die Zeichnungen online von der Shimanoseite verlinkt.


----------



## Fischerjung (29. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hi,

mein Dealer hat die Technium nicht.

Habs sie mir jetzt aber bei einem anderen geholt. Nur der meinte das das Problem mit dem Gummi nicht mehr exestiert.

Wenn ich den Bügel umlege, höre ich auch das der Bügel einrastet. Zu testen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Kann es sein das Shimano das Problem in den neueren Produktionen gelöst hat?

Gruß

Andy


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Der Friction Ring hat die Part No. 8147 !
Ich habe an Eurer sehr interessanten und aufschlussreichen Diskussion zwar nicht mitgewirkt aber dafür " geklaut " wie ein Rabe. Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Mühe die Ihr Euch gemacht habt. War sehr spannend !!!

  MfG     schlotterschätt            #h


----------



## KHof (29. September 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hallo!

Ich hab mir vor vier Wochen beim Kauf einer neuen Rolle die Technium auch angeschaut. Meine erste hab ich wegen Bügelklappern recht schnell verkauft und die Neueste im Laden zeigt auch keine Umlaufhemmung.
Es wurde eine Stradic.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Die neue Technium hat HAV ab Dezember meint er.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit der Technium 4000FA*

Hat das schonmal noch jemand versucht? 
Mein Bruder hat sich den Friction Ring für die 4000er besorgt, jedoch scheint der nicht so dolle zu passen, da hat er schon vermutet, dass es einer für die 2500er wäre.
Um den Ring auf die Rolle zu bekommen, müsste man den schon enorm dehnen damit der da draufzukriegen ist. 

Wie sieht's beu euch aus, oder hat es bisher nur Norbert versucht?


----------

